# Brindle



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi guys

Popping over here from TM to pass on some Black Friday deals on some quality gym gear. Will make a thread & post some pics/info shortly.


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

It appears I cannot make a thread in classfields/exchanges? Any help?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

think you need to be a bronze member 1st mate


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

big steve said:


> think you need to be a bronze member 1st mate


How do I achieve such status brother?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

think you need to be a member for 30 days


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

just post the deals in this thread mate, easier


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

big steve said:


> think you need to be a member for 30 days


I'll just post in here then.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Brindle said:


> I'll just post in here then.


Brill...


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162173


SPUD DL belt


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162174


3m APT Convict knee wraps


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162175


TK knee sleeves


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162176


METAL silver wrist wraps 24"


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162177


IRONMIND wrist straps


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162178


EliteFTS resistance bands

2 x light

2 x average

2 x strong


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162179


Adidas weightlifting shoes UK9.5


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162180


Joe Defranco Amped warm up DVD &

Book (my bird asleep not included)


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 162181


Kelly Starrett Supple Leopard


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Please reply or PM for details.


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Brill...


Interested?


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Bora said:


> just post the deals in this thread mate, easier


Anything take your fancy?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Brindle said:


> Anything take your fancy?


nah


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Bora said:


> nah


No worries brother, take care.


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

GYM GEAR FOR SALE.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

How much for the Kelly Starrett Supple Leopard?


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

IRONMIND STRAPS & SPUD BELT SOLD.


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Cronus said:


> How much for the Kelly Starrett Supple Leopard?


Hang fire as have an offer by PM. If it falls through you're next in queue.


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Cronus said:


> How much for the Kelly Starrett Supple Leopard?


£17.50 delivered.


----------



## newmusclle (Jan 20, 2013)

nice


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Brindle said:


> View attachment 162179
> 
> 
> Adidas weightlifting shoes UK9.5


ill give you a 10r for the shoes


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Brindle said:


> View attachment 162180
> 
> 
> Joe Defranco Amped warm up DVD &
> ...


£6 for her awake


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> ill give you a 10r for the shoes


Everything has gone bar the knee wraps, knee sleeves, books, & DVD.


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> £6 for her awake


I wouldn't rip you off like that mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Brindle said:


> Everything has gone bar the knee wraps, knee sleeves, books, & DVD.


15 quid final offer for the shoes


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> 15 quid final offer for the shoes


They've gone already.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Brindle said:


> They've gone already.


I can collect m8


----------



## Brindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> I can collect m8


Where you based?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Brindle said:


> Where you based?


at home just now m8


----------

